# Can horses get hiccups?



## Cop-Pop (10 February 2008)

As the title says really.  I walked past a field of horses and one of them was making hiccup noises.  The owner was there so I mentioned it and she said he often does it and wasn't worried.  I've never heard a horse making hiccup noises before, so I wondered if they could get them??


----------



## faerie666 (10 February 2008)

Yes, they can. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mine gets them all the time, it's quite funny to watch actually. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He also burps after he's been swimming


----------



## elles (10 February 2008)

M has had them a couple of times.  The first time was quite odd as he hiccuped every time I touched him.


----------



## madhector (10 February 2008)

yep,  mine had them this morning, couldnt work out what was wrong at first, poor thing


----------



## Cop-Pop (10 February 2008)

Thanks guys - I knew someone on here would know!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





They're not dangerous or anything are they?


----------



## faerie666 (10 February 2008)

No, pretty much the same as human hiccups. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If they kept going for hours I might start to get worried, but they normally only last a few minutes.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (10 February 2008)

Well slap my thigh and paint me red! I didn't know horses got hiccups! This forum is amazing!


----------



## brighteyes (10 February 2008)

Yes, I have had two which have hiccuped.  Once you know what it is, you can be amused rather than panic-stricken!


----------



## Bossanova (11 February 2008)

Theyre generally a sign of stress


----------



## SnowandSunshine (11 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Theyre generally a sign of stress 

[/ QUOTE ]

Interesting! I have only ever seen my horse do it on the first couple of days when he's moved to a new yard. I took it as a sign he was anxious/on edge.


----------



## k9h (11 February 2008)

It is know as thumps in horses!

Horse thumps!


----------



## pinktiger (11 February 2008)

a  horse i had once 2 show in hand got a bout of em when @ first show, bless, i was just stood with my mouth open wondering what on earth was happening to him (think my face was a picture), when the judge came over and said it was horsey hiccups and not to worry!!!!


----------



## Bananarama (11 February 2008)

Lol you learn something new everyday 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 although my friends mare burped the other day, had us in histerics


----------



## ajf (12 February 2008)

Titus used to do them when he was younger and a bit nervous/stressed.  Hasn't done them for absolutely ages though.  He used to shake his head in annoyance (sp?) after each one, use to laugh at the poor lil chap


----------



## katie_and_toto (12 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 He also burps after he's been swimming 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL


----------



## PapaFrita (13 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, they can. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mine gets them all the time, it's quite funny to watch actually. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He also burps after he's been swimming 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
He goes swimming? Blimey


----------



## hallarider (13 February 2008)

Funny you say about the stress thing.  My horse gets 'hiccups' when he is seperated from his mate.


----------



## Drummer (14 February 2008)

My horse had them once when he was on anti b's after having a bad reaction to some arnica and witch hazel gel.  I was like 'ahhhhhhhh whats he doing?'  I was so worried as he is a tough cookie really but my yo was like 'he has hiccups' so that makes sense now about being sue to stressy situations.


----------

